# Door Dash app is down?



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m not getting any orders and was kicked off, now I can’t log on. Anyone else?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

https://downdetector.com/status/doordash/.

Yes it's down


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> I'm not getting any orders and was kicked off, now I can't log on. Anyone else?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It took 23 hours for someone to answer my chat. When they did respond. the window disappeared although I kept getting alerts to a window that was non-existent. ****ing coders.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea it wouldn’t let me log back on for about 30 minutes but seems ok now. Just accepted an order and picking up now


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Had similar issues. Started dashing at 10:30 am no order in a region that was busy and I’ve made a killing all week in. Came home around 11:30 then. Changed regions and got one order at 12:00. Then I couldn’t log in again until 1:00 got three straight orders and finished by 1:45. Now it’s 3:00 still no more orders


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I was down for 1 hour and 30 minutes till finally I could log back on. I think it’s down again I haven’t got a ping for over 40 minutes


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

The app is completely screwed up, even though it looks like you’re online, you really aren’t. For example if you go to end your dash it doesn’t let you.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

People aren't the only things that catch viruses, lol.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Once the DD app has crashed I find the only way to straighten it out for your phone is to completely shut down your phone and reboot your entire phone. Im no coder but once DD has problems the app seems to be unable to see your GPS unless you reboot. Reboot the phone and start from scratch.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Once the DD app has crashed I find the only way to straighten it out for your phone is to completely shut down your phone and reboot your entire phone. Im no coder but once DD has problems the app seems to be unable to see your GPS unless you reboot. Reboot the phone and start from scratch.


Yep. Sometimes I can get DD going again by force stopping it. But once it stops working with GPS you have to reboot.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Is DD down again?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> Is DD down again?


I haven't had any issues yet today.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I haven't had any issues yet today.


Cherry picking like a boss today.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

My home area is red hot on the map w $3.50 bonus but not getting orders , weird .


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> I'm not getting any orders and was kicked off, now I can't log on. Anyone else?


Me


----------

